# Общедоступные форумы > Обучение собак или всё о дрессировке собак >  Как обучить собаку выдержке?

## sez81

Немец (2года).Даю команду лежать(сидеть) отхожу на 10 шагов,а он за мной следом.Возвращаю назад,на 5(6)раз возврата-лежит и ждет.Как решить эту проблему-может давать команду место и ложить поводок или отходить на меньшее количество шагов и постепенно увеличивать их?

----------


## Света

> Немец (2года).Даю команду лежать(сидеть) отхожу на 10 шагов,а он за мной следом.Возвращаю назад,на 5(6)раз возврата-лежит и ждет.Как решить эту проблему-может давать команду место и ложить поводок или отходить на меньшее количество шагов и постепенно увеличивать их?


Я б попробовала и то и то ., начала б с меньшего количества шагов.

----------


## Ирина А.

Я приучаю к выдержке так:
1. Нужная команда,придерживая за ошейник,делаю шаг от собаки к собаке,затем следует поощрение.
2. Нужная команда,придерживая за ошейник,делаю шаг из стороны в сторону -поощрение.
3.Нужная команда,придерживая за ошейник,делаю шаг за собаку и лакомство отдаю так,чтобы оно находилось перед мордой(т.е. собака не поворачивалась)
В итоге,собака привыкает к движению перед ней.
Далее уже без придерживания за ошейник - увеличение на шаг,только бытро (отошел,подошел,похвалил,отошел и т.д.) Время выдержки увеличиваем постепенно.

----------

